# Pegasus.....The Mighty Tarzan



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It is great kit very little clean up. The only hair line gap I found was in the shoulders which I fixed using Aves.:thumbsup:

And if you have not seen the kit, a little review video of the Tarzan kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks! I gotta get one of these.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Great video, thank you for posting it. That kit is next on my buy list.
Els


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Continuing on Tarzan, After the Aves dried and I got the hair line seams/flash useing Tamiya brushable surface primer. After that shot some white for a primer and added some base flesh tones and starting on the shading!:thumbsup:

And Part 2 of the build!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

at Aves to the space on the head, and he could be Den.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the information, videos and photos. The Pegasus Tarzan is very high on my wishlist. It looks even better than I thought it would be. Looking forward to seeing more and then getting my own.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job on one of my favourite characters growing up.looking forward to more .


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shading is done on the skin tones. I will let this dry and move on to the face. But first painting the loin cloth and hair.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm gonna pass on this one. I think the pose is dull, and the musculature is WAY over-the-top body-builder. I like a more lithe Tarzan look, like this:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/tarzanafm1.html


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, for me the Tarzan base just needed a little something extra added to it. So I added a very well known classic Scifi element to the base.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

John,

I love the job you did on yours, and I'm nuts about the silverback and what you did with it, but I'm afraid the Pegasus kit's gonna talk to me at the cash register.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> ...I think the pose is dull, and the musculature is WAY over-the-top body-builder. I like a more lithe Tarzan look...


I don't mind the pose, but I completely agree about the sculpt being overly muscular. Still, I like it enough to get one--there isn't a lot out there for us Tarzan fans to choose from.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on the loin cloth, personally I did not want to paint the leopard skin so I came up with a replacement decal for the Mighty Tarzan. Cut a couple strips applied to the loin cloth area and now letting the setting solution do it's magic. Once dry I will trim off the excess put a sealer on and do a little blending to finish off the leopard skin.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

sg-99 said:


> Working on the loin cloth, personally I did not want to paint the leopard skin so I came up with a replacement decal for the Mighty Tarzan. Cut a couple strips applied to the loin cloth area and now letting the setting solution do it's magic. Once dry I will trim off the excess put a sealer on and do a little blending to finish off the leopard skin.:thumbsup:


...and with that your Tarzan will be ready for bachloret parties!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

This kit is a must have! Thanks for the wip pics.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> ...and with that your Tarzan will be ready for bachloret parties!


He even has a slot in the back of his head for them to slip the dollar bills into.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing the base mixed up some Vallejo greens for the grass and mixed some some browns for the tree trunk and earth part. Next up is to paint the alien head and go back in on the base with the airbrush and do some shading and apply a wash to make the base pop!

For Tarzan I used decals for the eyes, Then I will do a pin wash around the eyes this will blend in the eyes. After that dries I will take a toothpick and a drop of Future and drop a dot on the eyeball decals to give the eyes the illusion of depth.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

zombie_61 said:


> he even has a slot in the back of his head for them to slip the dollar bills into.


classic!!!!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Also, maybe an after market spots, for lion cloth.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Did the eye decals come with the kit or did they come from elsewhere? IE 3rd party.




sg-99 said:


> For Tarzan I used decals for the eyes, Then I will do a pin wash around the eyes this will blend in the eyes. After that dries I will take a toothpick and a drop of Future and drop a dot on the eyeball decals to give the eyes the illusion of depth.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

No eyes included in the kit those are Archer Eyeball decals:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got Tarzan's hair and legs on. Next up some oil wahes and some blending:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

On the base looks like a severed Alien head, what is that?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> On the base looks like a severed Alien head, what is that?





sg-99 said:


> Well, for me the Tarzan base just needed a little something extra added to it. So I added a very well known classic Scifi element to the base.:thumbsup:


Hope this clears it up for ya'.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For the base I wanted to add a scfi element to it and make mine a tad different. In the comics I have read Tarzan vs Predator and that got me to think what if Tarzan vs Alien.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A quick overview vid of the build!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Axed the spear and went with the Bow. I cut the bow in half attach it to his hand and took some apoxie sculpt and handle where I lenghten it:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished off Tarzan, for the Alien head I used flat and semi gloss black and Tamiya smoke and future to replicate the clear top part of the alien head. I am also going to leave the name plate off as I like the simplicty of the model. It is great kit I highly recommend to any modeler!:thumbsup:


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

need some arrows sticking outta the alien head!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

He came out really well. Thanks again for showing us the work in progress.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It was my pleasure!:thumbsup:


----------

